# Found a sealed 1989 Gameboy!



## VILEPLUME (Sep 3, 2020)

We were cleaning out my grandmothers place since she is going to a home and I found this! My drunk uncle said I could probably get $100 for it at the pawn shop but ill probably hang on to it.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> We were cleaning out my grandmothers place since she is going to a home and I found this! My drunk uncle said I could probably get $100 for it at the pawn shop but ill probably hang on to it.
> View attachment 4673430View attachment 4673432


That's awesome. Keep an eye out for any original Nintendos, they are pretty cool.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> We were cleaning out my grandmothers place since she is going to a home and I found this! My drunk uncle said I could probably get $100 for it at the pawn shop but ill probably hang on to it.
> View attachment 4673430View attachment 4673432


don't listen to your uncle when he's drunk!!! lol.









Nintendo Game Boy Launch Edition Gray Handheld System for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nintendo Game Boy Launch Edition Gray Handheld System at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 11, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> We were cleaning out my grandmothers place since she is going to a home and I found this! My drunk uncle said I could probably get $100 for it at the pawn shop but ill probably hang on to it.


Nice one. Haha more like few thousand on ebay... Am actually surprised how much they are selling for. 

Jacob


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Sep 11, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> don't listen to your uncle when he's drunk!!! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe he knew that pawn shops dont pay shit?


----------



## beercan (Sep 11, 2020)

Its worth way more than $100 bucks


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 11, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> We were cleaning out my grandmothers place since she is going to a home and I found this! My drunk uncle said I could probably get $100 for it at the pawn shop but ill probably hang on to it.
> View attachment 4673430View attachment 4673432


Google it. You can make a lot more than $100 sealed in the box.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 11, 2020)

There are a few out there with ridiculous asking prices but I doubt anyone will get them. I would be interested in knowing what they sell for and not what someone is asking for one. Things are really only worth what someone will pay, not what someone asks for. Either way it is a cool find.


----------



## beercan (Sep 11, 2020)

My absolute favorite was old school sonic, still play it every once in awhile


----------



## Cookie Rider (Sep 11, 2020)

I can hear that Tetris music the instant I saw the box.
Man that takes me back.
Lol
I'll give you $500 for it!

(Jk)


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 11, 2020)

I still have mine. Not sealed though


----------



## Cookie Rider (Sep 11, 2020)

That was one of my first purchases with paper route money. 
That and a Sony yellow Walkman (cassette tapes)


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 11, 2020)

Cookie Rider said:


> That and a Sony yellow Walkman (cassette tapes)


Lucky. I had the yellow , generic knockoff Sony.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 31, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I still have mine. Not sealed though


----------



## 7CardBud (Oct 31, 2020)

I was big into the retro game stuff, I mostly cashed out when the collectards hit the hobby and prices went sky high.
Sealed collectards are insane.... the money they pay for plastic boggles my mind.

Realistically you should be able to snag $300-$500 for it.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 31, 2020)

Put that fucker on ebay i bet you will get good money for it. Xmas is coming up and people are looking for stupid shit to buy.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 31, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> There are a few out there with ridiculous asking prices but I doubt anyone will get them. I would be interested in knowing what they sell for and not what someone is asking for one. Things are really only worth what someone will pay, not what someone asks for. Either way it is a cool find.


People are actually paying crazy prices. These ones all sold pretty recently. And I don't see any with the plastic still on it. That's crazy.








original gameboy in box for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for original gameboy in box at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 31, 2020)

Cookie Rider said:


> That was one of my first purchases with paper route money.
> That and a Sony yellow Walkman (cassette tapes)


You mean the Sony Sports? Mine was a beast. It went with me everytime I went skiing.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 31, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> People are actually paying crazy prices. These ones all sold pretty recently. And I don't see any with the plastic still on it. That's crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, people are crazy. The funny thing is when you open most of the ones that sold for crazy prices it shows seller relisted item. Guessing it's sellers either not getting paid or buying their own stuff to drive up price. Either way the prices on the ones that sold are pretty ridiculous. Than again people pay hundreds of dollars for blurple lights so I guess nothing should surprise me.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 31, 2020)

Cookie Rider said:


> That and a Sony yellow Walkman (cassette tapes)





PadawanWarrior said:


> You mean the Sony Sports? Mine was a beast. It went with me everytime I went skiing.





natureboygrower said:


> Lucky. I had the yellow , generic knockoff Sony.


This is the maker of the knockoff I'm talking about I had their "walkman". This is a sweet flashlight/am/fm radio


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 31, 2020)

I got my first one in rehab. Well a halfway house after rehab, but same thing kinda. I got a box from my presents and the Gameboy was one of them, but I knew it was coming. Anyways, it helped to ease some of the boredom, but I always find a way to entertain myself.

I was making homemade "fireworks" (Don't want to say the B word, lol), back then and would set them up around the perimeter on timed fuses (cigarettes). People didn't know what the fuck was happening and would freak out. I'd just sit back and try to control my laughter. They finally caught on that it was me and we all had a big meeting and they showed everyone one of my mini pipe bombs. They actually said they were works of art, but that they really should call the authorites. Well they didn't do shit, but take my supplies, lol.

This was in Louisiana and they were selling fireworks for New Years so I had access to fuses for the bombs, firecrackers, and they had some huge smoke bombs that we had some fun with too. We lit one in the bathroom of a restaurant with lots of windows, and just watched as the whole place filled with smoke and everybody evacuted thinking there was a fire. We threw another in a bar as we passed by. Of course all this shit was my idea.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 31, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I got my first one in rehab. Well a halfway house after rehab, but same thing kinda. I got a box of my presents and the Gameboy was one of them, but I knew it was coming. Anyways, it helped to ease some of the boredom, but I always find a way to entertain myself.
> 
> I was making homemade "fireworks" (Don't want to say the B word, lol), back then and would set them up around the perimeter on timed fuses (cigarettes). People didn't know what the fuck was happening and would freak out. I'd just sit back and try to control my laughter. They finally caught on that it was me and we all had a big meeting and they showed everyone one of my mini pipe bombs. They actually said they were works of art, but that they really should call the authorites. Well they didn't do shit, but take my supplies, lol.
> 
> This was in Louisiana and they were selling fireworks for New Years so I had access to fuses for the bombs, firecrackers, and they had some huge smoke bombs that we had some fun with too. We lit one in the bathroom of a restaurant with lots of windows, and just watched as the whole place filled with smoke and everybody evacuted thinking there was a fire. We threw another in a bar as we passed by. Of course all this shit was my idea.


I remember bombing through campgrounds throwing handfuls of blanks into peoples camp fires. Man was I a bit off when I was younger. Not like the stable guy I am today, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 31, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> I remember bombing through campgrounds throwing handfuls of blanks into peoples camp fires. Man was I a bit off when I was younger. Not like the stable guy I am today, lol.


I lit a tiny copper pipe one off at Sun Lakes campground in WA. It was in a canyon so the explosion bounced off the canyon walls over and over. It was great. Then literally a minute later we were being surrounded by parks department people. I told them it was a leftover firework I had. They took my lighter away and that was it, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 31, 2020)

I've got some legal explosives I'm gonna have some fun with when I go shooting again sometime.


I expect to be surrounded when I use these too, lol.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 31, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I've got some legal explosives I'm gonna have some fun with when I go shooting again sometime.
> View attachment 4730574
> 
> I expect to be surrounded when I use these too, lol.


Oh the fun I could have with my Mk4 Mark 2. I am envious, if I want to blow something up I have to make it myself up here in the north.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 31, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I've got some legal explosives I'm gonna have some fun with when I go shooting again sometime.
> View attachment 4730574
> 
> I expect to be surrounded when I use these too, lol.


Holly Shit, I can buy tannerite in Canada. Oh wow, dude, that is unbelievable. No more home made explosives, you are the man. Can`t believe I have not come across this before. I am so ordering this, you my friend are the best.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 31, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Oh the fun I could have with my Mk4 Mark 2. I am envious, if I want to blow something up I have to make it myself up here in the north.


Can you not get Tannerite there? You can't get it in some of the states either. I'm lucky to be in CO. I'm gonna bust out my AR15 that I still haven't shot for these bad boys.

I've always loved blowing shit up. The 4th of July was always one of my favorite holidays. I still keep a box of fireworks here to light off during the winter or for special events. I also lit some when the Broncos won the Super Bowl a few years ago. I've always been a pyro and it didn't help when I met a scientists son in 8th grade that told us how to make gunpowder, smoke bombs, and compound explosives the white Strike Anywere match tips, lol.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 31, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Can you not get Tannerite there? You can't get it in some of the states either. I'm lucky to be in CO. I'm gonna bust out my AR15 that I still haven't shot for these bad boys.
> 
> I've always loved blowing shit up. The 4th of July was always one of my favorite holidays. I still keep a box of fireworks here to light off during the winter or for special events. I also lit some when the Broncos won the Super Bowl a few years ago. I've always been a pyro and it didn't help when I met a scientists son in 8th grade that told us how to make gunpowder, smoke bombs, and compound explosives the white Strike Anywere match tips, lol.


This is my fault, we have always made home made stuff. I live up here with a pussy whipped brady bunch government that seems to feel they need to play babysitter to everyone. I had no idea I could get tannerite, these idiots even stopped allowing Kershaw knives to be imported. That`s why I have 30 or 40 of them in my cupboard. I have many riffles and bows, just not all I want due to the silly laws. Here in Canada only gang bangers are supposed to have guns, I think they want the rest of us to wear whistles and learn the fetal position. I for one refuse. I am amazed this is available here but I will be ordering asap. Gonna be an awesome spring. Thanks. Sorry to OP for taking your thread off topic.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 31, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Holly Shit, I can buy tannerite in Canada. Oh wow, dude, that is unbelievable. No more home made explosives, you are the man. Can`t believe I have not come across this before. I am so ordering this, you my friend are the best.


I know man, I've just recently learned about it. I think we can thank @DoubleAtotheRON for that one. He's the one who got me interested in it. I had no idea this shit was out there either. And they get bigger than 1/2#. I just got the smaller ones to not draw too much attention here in quiet CO, lol.

I got super lucky too. I didn't actually pay for mine. I ordered it off Newegg and they said they failed to ship it in the time they said and that I could cancel my order. Well I did, but they still sent it a month later. So free Tannerite for me, bonus.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 31, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I know man, I've just recently learned about it. I think we can thank @DoubleAtotheRON for that one. He's the one who got me interested in it. I had no idea this shit was out there either. And they get bigger than 1/2#. I just got the smaller ones to not draw too much attention here in quiet CO, lol.
> 
> I got super lucky too. I didn't actually pay for mine. I ordered it off Newegg and they said they failed to ship it in the time they said and that I could cancel my order. Well I did, but they still sent it a month later. So free Tannerite for me, bonus.


Be careful with that shit!.. don’t hit any metal targets... it will send pieces for 100 yards. But have fun!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 31, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Be careful with that shit!.. don’t hit any metal targets... it will send pieces for 100 yards. But have fun!!


Oh ya. For sure. I understand shrapnel. I was always conscious of that stuff when I was blowing shit up.

I plan on shooting them from about 100 yards. I won't have any metal around them. I'm sure I could make a way more powerful explosive out of it if I put it in a sealed metal container and then shot it, but I'm not gonna do that. Or even better take a solid metal container and fill it with gas and put the Tannerite in the middle in a glass jar so the plastic doesn't melt from the gas. That could be interesting, lol.

I take no responsibility for anything stupid anyone does from my comments, lol.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 31, 2020)

MK4 Mark 2 good to 1000 yards, love that riffle.  Max range is 3000 yards for the British .303 but I am not that good.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 31, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Oh ya. For sure. I understand shrapnel. I was always conscious of that stuff when I was blowing shit up.
> 
> I plan on shooting them from about 100 yards. I won't have any metal around them. I'm sure I could make a way more powerful explosive out of it if I put it in a sealed metal container and then shot it, but I'm not gonna do that. Or even better take a solid metal container and fill it with gas and put the Tannerite in the middle in a glass jar so the plastic doesn't melt from the gas. That could be interesting, lol.
> 
> I take no responsibility for anything stupid anyone does from my comments, lol.


If you want more bang, wrap the shit out of it real tight in duct tape. Like 10 layers.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 31, 2020)

I’ve sat a 5 gallon bucket full of water on a 1 lb charge, and it turned the bucket inside out.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 31, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> If you want more bang, wrap the shit out of it real tight in duct tape. Like 10 layers.


Oh ya man, I know exactly what you mean. The harder it is for the gasses to escape the bigger the boom. Or, the thicker the pipe the deeper the penetration, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 31, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> If you want more bang, wrap the shit out of it real tight in duct tape. Like 10 layers.


I use to make easy compound explosives with shotgun shells, a screw, and some duct tape. I'd also wrap aluminum cans around them sometimes, but that's dangerous. The duct tape works fine. I would remove the shot from the shell and seal it back up. Put a screw that will act as the firing pin and tape it in place. Then attach it to an arrow. Here's a crude pic I made for fun on my Surface. I have no artistic ability and don't know what I'm doing. It's also missing the arrow, but maybe it'll make sense.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 3, 2021)

I’d do $250 all day on it. Holla if you decide you don’t want to go the eBay route


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 24, 2021)

A hundred bucks for a sealed GameBoy? nofugginway! you could easily fetch waaaay more for it, since it's in the factory shrink wrapping.

I still have my Gameboy Color, an SP, an Advance. and some earlier DS games. Plus a couple Pokemon and Zelda titles. Still got my GameCube WaveBird controller and a copy of TLoZ: Wind Waker and a memory card too.

I used to have a whole bunch more collectibles. But, got rid of a heap of my stuff the last time I moved halfway across the state.


----------

